

In Cyberattack on Saudi Firm, U.S. Sees Iran Firing Back - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/24/business/global/cyberattack-on-saudi-oil-firm-disquiets-us.html?hp&pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
zalew
> United States intelligence officials say the attack’s real perpetrator was
> Iran, although they offered no specific evidence to support that claim.

US says Iran (or any other middle eastern country) is behind something evil
without any evidence? I'm shocked.

------
bilalq
So because all evidence points to the contrary, the U.S. concludes that Iran
was behind this? That makes sense.

------
ChuckMcM
Anyone have any theories on why the Government has decided to create a
boogeyman out of computers?

